# Idk if my tortoise is dead



## Jaym (Jan 22, 2017)

i believe I have an Egyptian box tortoise. Friday evening he was fine but today (Sunday) he appeared dead. He's been outside in a large box with a heat rock just for a week or two since it's been raining. All his limbs are out and his head and his eyes are closed. Can someone please give an insight if it appears he is dead? I have read forums of a tortoise seems dead and to put it in water. The tortoise is about 5 years old.


----------



## Oogway the russian tort (Jan 22, 2017)

did u try to pick ur tortoises


----------



## dmmj (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm not trying to be mean but if your tortoise appears dead it probably is dead but I do have a rule about possibly dead tortoises I never bury one until it's stiff.


----------



## Jaym (Jan 22, 2017)

dmmj said:


> I'm not trying to be mean but if your tortoise appears dead it probably is dead but I do have a rule about possibly dead tortoises I never bury one until it's stiff.


Thank you


----------



## Jaym (Jan 22, 2017)

Oogway the russian tort said:


> did u try to pick ur tortoises


Yes we picked it up. He is unresponsive to any touch. But I read other blogs where tortoises were unresponsive and after a few days to warm up. I just wanted to post my own situation to see if there was any hope. We went out of town Friday night and it could've gotten as cold as 35 degree Fahrenheit


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Jan 23, 2017)

That's extremely cold for an Egyptian tortoise to be out and about in. Where in the world do you live?

Waiting until it is 'warm and dead' is wise. There are rare stories of people thinking a tortoise is dead when it was not.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes. 
wait for undeniable signs of death.
Like anything dead, it will begin to decompose at some point.
OR wake up and start moving around.
Keep him warm and do not bother him.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm not saying this to be mean, but just to try to help you understand - if you're not sure what species the animal is, then you haven't been giving it the proper care. Egyptian tortoises need to be kept warm.

Are the tortoise's eyes open? When you touch the eyeball does he blink? Can you post a picture of the animal for us?


----------



## Jaym (Jan 23, 2017)

Thank you everyone but I do not think he will make it. He is starting to get stiff now. I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## Gillian M (Jan 23, 2017)

Anything new as far as your tort is concerned, @Jaym ? Sincerely hope to hear good news soon.

Good luck!


----------



## Jaym (Jan 23, 2017)

Gillian Moore said:


> Anything new as far as your tort is concerned, @Jaym ? Sincerely hope to hear good news soon.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi no nothing new :/


----------

